# Some Pics of My Lofts.



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's a pic of my young bird coop. The original coop was the part with the day screen and is 16' long and 6 and a half deep. Then a couple of years ago we added the section with the bay window which is 12' by 6 and a half feet. We used to have the bird go in through the drop board on the front of the day screen. But when we made the new section we made it so that the front roof was the drop board. Now the window in the middle of the new section is where the birds exit and enter the loft. I'll take a few more pics of the coop and my other coops when it's nice out because it's nasty out right now.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

love the loft you got there ,wish I could extend my loft like that but to many restrictions here being that Im just renting ,otherwize my loft would probably be 100 feet long by now loland filled to the hilt


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. The birds look happy any interior photos?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Great looking loft. The birds look like they are enjoying their walk around the landing boards. If I had my way, I agree with Lokotaloft, Mine would be ten times the size it is today.  

George


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Grim said:


> Thanks for sharing. The birds look happy any interior photos?


yes, would like to see the inside


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Do you have a video on youtube viewing the outside of loft with birds flying i think i might have seen ur loft on there.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Pigeon0446...*

Are you close to Lions Gate Loft? How about your birds pics or video, I love to see your birds too..


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pegasus said:


> Are you close to Lions Gate Loft? How about your birds pics or video, I love to see your birds too..


I'm about 6 miles from their 2 flying lofts and 12 miles from their breeding lofts. They are good but I beat them when I do what I have to do. I just get lazy and slack off but when I feel like doing all the work thats is needed to win around here I do pretty good. And that seams to happen at the end of the season when I get sick of losing and do what I have to do to win. Thats why I've won the 300 mile club race the last race of the year 4 times in the last 7 seasons. I know how and what I have to do to win, sometimes I just feel like it's not worth all the time and effort.

As for pics of my birds I've got a bunch of them on this site. Just take a look at some of the threads I've posted in and you'll be sure to see some pics.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I'm about 6 miles from their 2 flying lofts and 12 miles from their breeding lofts. They are good but I beat them when I do what I have to do. I just get lazy and slack off but when I feel like doing all the work thats is needed to win around here I do pretty good. And that seams to happen at the end of the season when I get sick of losing and do what I have to do to win. Thats why I've won the 300 mile club race the last race of the year 4 times in the last 7 seasons. I know how and what I have to do to win, sometimes I just feel like it's not worth all the time and effort.
> 
> As for pics of my birds I've got a bunch of them on this site. Just take a look at some of the threads I've posted in and you'll be sure to see some pics.


Nice lofts!

I am curious if you would share with us what you mean by, "I know how and what I have to do to win". I sure could use some additional advice! 

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

Very nice loft, I wish i had that much space to built a loft like that, and the birds look like they are enjoying the evening.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Beautiful Loft! I would love to have a big, open one like that


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice castle! Your birds must be kings. lol.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

It looks like a pigeon play ground.lol Great loft and nice birds.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice loft! How many birds do you have?


----------

